# Gunwale Foam has water in it, very nervous about what to do! any advice please!



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Hull is a 2002 cape craft as described in the signature. I wanted to replace the seals around rod holders on the gunwale because the boat owner before me didnt know what he was doing. I pulled the rod holders our to see the top of the gunwales have foam but also has water in it. Very scared that the bottom of the hull has water in it now. 

When I squeeze most of the foam I pulled out has water in it. What can I do, any way to air it out? Vacuum it? is their a fix? please help...

I dont wanna have to separate the top part of the boat from the bottom. Now the foam I pulled out and had on the deck dry out completely. 

I have had an on going issue with the boat leaning to the starboard side and have to use about 50% (starboard) trim tab to keep boat even. I have a counter rotate motor but haven't found a fix yet. Hope this isnt the reason.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Theoretically....closed cell foam is not suposed to absorb water. Realistically, it breaks down over time and can start to absorb water.

Most important thing to do is dry the boat out. That is a trek of many paths.....and it takes months/weeks to do. 

Open every access you can to get under the deck. More than likely, exploratory holes will be needed to get outboard side of stringers. 

If the boat is saturated, the cap will need to come off and foam removed.

Check your insurance. This is major $$$$ surgery if you catch my drift.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Most important thing to do is dry the boat out. That is a trek of many paths.....and it takes months/weeks to do.
> 
> Open every access you can to get under the deck. More than likely, exploratory holes will be needed to get outboard side of stringers.


Can fans and/or vacuums help dry the boat out quicker? and which one? 

Im a newbie could you explain what you mean by "More than likely, exploratory holes will be needed to get outboard side of stringers."


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

It could be just the foam around the rod holders is wet due to water going down the rod holders. try to dig down and around some to see how far its wet. If its not saturated as far as you can reach, replace the rod holders with ones with a sealed bottom. On the V20 forum guys have been using some adapter clamped on the bottom of the rod holder with a hose that drains it onto the deck. Explorative holes means drilling holes in the boat in various places to check the foam. I do not see the point in having the gunnels filled with foam except for adding rigity between the liner and hull. one cubic foot of foam or air when SUBMERGED adds 64lbs of bouyancy. It does nothing above the waterline for bouyancy.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Im going to do the holes to check the bottom for sure. the gunwale im wondering since the boat is parked with the bow higher then the stern I can drill a hole out the bottom of the gunwhale railing towards the back. Hook up my blower in the 1st out of 3 rod holder position and blow dry it out. water should drain out the back.

I did notice the Back 2 rod holders are holding more saturated water then the 1st hole. makes sense sense when park the water is traveling toward the back. also, Parts of the foam in gunwale is dry towards the top.

Im trying to think of tools and/or chemicals that will destroy the foam easier with the limited (rod holder) access I have.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Remember the foam in the hull (if there is any) is completely different that the foam they use under the gunwale's. It supposed to be anyway..!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Usually it is all 2lb density from what I've seen.

After sucking it out with a shop vac. If you can tarp it real good and put a dehumidifier in there it should help also.

But this is not something that will be done overnight.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

I drilled a hole in the rear of the gunwale towards the bottom of the gunwale. and sure enough water water coming out. 

I tried hooking up my electric leaf blower to the 1st rod holder on the gun wale and ended up burning up the motor, I havent made enough holes through the foam for the air to pass though. 

I have 4' deck plates on the way because I plan on using these for my exploratory hole to be able to see current and future problems under the deck.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

It's really hard to guide you on this issue over a forum. What you are about to get into is pretty involved. 

What happens is the water gets trapped. As you are finding out, a well placed hole can promote draining of the water. 

You have longitudinal stringers under the deck. They run just outboard of the fuel tank access. Water can get trapped in the foam on the outboard side of the stringer. Drilling through the stringer can create a drain pathway, but you need to be careful.

Inspection holes can be cut into the deck foam dug out there creating a "bucket" effect. If well placed, water will drain into the bottom of the area you just made and can be suctioned out.

if you have a flexible drill extension or something like a plumbers snake, you can work it under the foam along the stringer. A shop vac with a flexible tube with lots of pin holes along the tube and be inserted and then water suctioned out.

Like X-xhark said, fans, dehumidifiers are all art of the solution.

Like I said, this is a trek of many paths to get to the final result.

Question...when your boat is sitting in the water, does it list to one side? Does it sit lower in the water than the waterline stripe?

If the answer is NO...then more than likely you are not holding a large amount of water in the foam and your listing issue while underway is not related.

If its listing, take 5 gallon buskets of water and add them until you get the boat level. This will give you a rough estimate on how much water is retained. This assumes load is balanced.... take gear out of boat. 

You will also need to remedy the water intrusion source. Sounds like you found a couple with the rod holders. Need to find all sources. 

If you want me to check your boat out give me a call. Having a professional look it over just makes good sense.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Tom I really appreciate it, when my deck plates come in I will be giving you a call. I will need advice on where to place the holes on the deck. 

I will the issue further with you then. Should be in the next week, but I agree, I need your professional opinion on this one for sure!! Been so bummed about this 

sitting on the water no list, not sure where the waterline strip is? Underway is the only time I have the list.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Where should i put my under deck inspection plate?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

nitemarez said:


> Where should i put my under deck inspection plate?


I'd be very leery about just cutting deck plates on a whim. You need to do a visual inspection of every access you have and draw the boat out on paper with measurments. Just remember, measure 14 times and sleep on it for 3 nights before you cut. You dont want toe stubbing deck plates everywhere if you dont have to, and you do not want to be cutting into any floor supports(bulkheads). it may not hurt to get a professional opinion before you start this also, if you dont have any experience with layouts/demos etc.. If it's cut in the wrong place, you may have more of an issue closing it back up..


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

The Patriot looked at my boat a coupe days ago, states he does believe im doomed yet phewwww, however gave me alot of good info and one of these days wants to drive the boat to confirm or deny my suspitions of any problems. :thumbup: Thanks again Patriot for your time!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Tom's a great guy..!


----------

